# The stupidest thing you've ever done



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2002)

This is a thread to post dumbest, stupidest, most idiotic thing youve ever done.

Ill kick things off:

It happened about 2 years ago when I was 13. My mom, brother and I were at Home Depot. This was during a time where doing nothing wasnt as fun as it is now. So me an my brother decided to play hide an go seek. I dont remember the rules or how much time we had to count, but I do remember where I hid. I ran over to the door section. I approached the door display where the doors slide out so that you can see them. I noticed that if I pulled all the doors out, it formed a path into little room. This room was actually another door display, but it was set up like door would be in your home. So I got back there and waited.  I think I remember hearing my brother run past a few times looking for me. I sat back their for about 1/2 and hour. Finally I decided to get out. I went to walk out of the display I was in only to discover that their was no knob on my side. So I decided to just go back out the way I got in, but because of the way the doors were angled they formed a kind of one-way path. I was stuck in the door display at Home Depot. I didnt want to ask a passing employee for help just yet, so I just waited and watched for my brother to pass by again. About 20 minutes later I finally see him round the corner. I gently called out his name when he passed. It got his attention. He let me out and we went home.

After reading that story you must think Im just an idiot. Im the guy who got trapped at Home Depot! If thats what you think now then youre going to think Im brain dead when I tell you my real stupidest story! Thats right! That was not my stupidest story. I told you that story because you have to hear that story to appreciate the sheer idiocy of my next story.

My stupidest story is almost exactly the same as my first story. In fact the only difference is that an employee let met out of the display instead of my brother. The thing that makes this story so much dumber is that it takes place weeks after the first story. Thats right. Even after spending 40 minutes in a door display at Home Depot, I went and did it again! After being stuck back there for about 40 minutes (for a second time) I waved to an employee through the textured glass of the door. He saw me, got up, walked over, opened the door, I politely said thank you and I walked away.

That is the stupidest thing I've ever done.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 18, 2002)

omg...

i don't think i've done anything that stupid...

but i have gone into the door displays before! but we had knobs on both sides, so i could get out...

this may take a while to figure out...


----------



## twyg (Jul 18, 2002)

LOL... 

Just picturing wdw waving his hands over his head in a red shirt vigorously has me going...


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 18, 2002)

actually, it was just a litttle wave with one hand.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

once I sneezed...


----------



## xoot (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, once I got locked in the same way as wdw_...

The door to the garage needed a key to get out. But not to get in. So, when I went in the garage door to get something from the car, i only took the car key. Not the garage door key.

Ten minutes later, my dad found me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

I have a tendency to erase anything stupid I do so as to avoid mental breakdowns and such


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 19, 2002)

I walked in to 3 parked cars and one that was parked but the enging was running all in one hour... then again i couldn't really see cuz my doctor put some flauressent crap in my eyes and after that everything was all orange and fuzzy but now i am done with my run-on sentance


----------



## project_icecap (Jul 24, 2002)

Years ago, I actually crashed my bike into a parked car.  The main problem was that I put a huge dent in the car and the driver was just sitting in it reading a book.  So, they sued my for the thousand eight hundred bucks that it took to remove the whole side body panel and repace it on their mercades.  Of course I screwed myself up pretty bad also, I my front teeth are now fake.


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

one night I came home after a night of heavy drinking to find that I didn't take my keys with me, and my rootmate was gone also... it was in the middle of winter, and I didn't have a coat.... or pants... (don't ask)  I passed out up against the door, with the screen door closed up against me as much as possible, because this was the only place I could find warmth...  

that was the stupidest thing I have done that I remember... lol


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 24, 2002)

ahhh so you do live up to your name   

i have a feeling that you were dared/bet to take most (and hopefully not all) of your close correct?


----------



## macidiot (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah, there is a reason I am *idiot I tend to do stupid things...  

no actually I had boxers, and a short sleeve shirt on... the pants got stolen... how they got stolen... well lets just say it envolves me, my gf (at the time), and some jerk who thought it would be funny to take my pants... lol


----------



## Androo (Jul 25, 2002)

Stupidest thing i've ever done:
Buy a pc

nah jks, i didn't buy one

When i was 3 i deleted all my dad's work files on his computer. i didn't use a computer until i was 7!
I once ran away in a Home Depot store when i was 7! No one could find me, i tried to find my brother, i found him and he ran away. I was stuck in the store for an hour, trying to find him!
I once smashed a bottle on someone's car, and lied to a teacher and acted like we were best friends (i forget when).
Also, i once pissed on my teacher's desk.
Also i put oil in my teacher's coffee, and she drank the entire thing! Then she ran to the washroom later.
I snuk sh*tting pills into my teacher's coffee a year later. They worked.
OK, i made up the part about the piss on the desk, and the sh*t pills.


----------



## genghiscohen (Jul 25, 2002)

I have locked the car keys in my car 3 different times.  Three different cars, for that matter.  Really made me feel dumb.  
Then there are all the things I did while drunk, but at least I had an excuse.


----------

